# Service manual for 05-06



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Anyone know where I can get a service manual for 05-06? I Googled it but no luck. I saw a 04 Monaro manual, but I'd rather get a LS2 specific manual if available.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

*Service Manual*

The best service manual is the one you buy from the dealer. For every vehicle I have owned I went in and purchased the factory manual. You get more than you'll think. Yes you may spend $120, alas you'll know the torque for every bolt on the vehicle..... I still need to go in and get mine.


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

gsxfanatic said:


> The best service manual is the one you buy from the dealer. For every vehicle I have owned I went in and purchased the factory manual. You get more than you'll think. Yes you may spend $120, alas you'll know the torque for every bolt on the vehicle..... I still need to go in and get mine.


Thanks for the info gsx,

I'll check with the dealer.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

The publisher of GM service information is Helm, Inc. Go to www.helminc.com and follow the "do it yourself/aftermarket" link. Your can order your service manual set on line there.


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

*try these links (from ls1gto.com)*

http://bjrowan.com/files/2006_gto_manual.pdf

http://bjrowan.com/files/2006_gto_manual_supplement.pdf


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Bergenfelter, the helm link had exactly what I was looking for. $135 is not cheap, but probably worth it in the long run.


----------

